# Portuguese tax rate for disabled individuals?



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Hello folks,

I have looked at the Portal das Financas, but could not discern what the rate of tax is for a pessoa com deficiência/ disabled person? Can anyone please point me in the direction of solid translated to English official information on such?

Cheers!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Your disability needs to be in excess of 6«% to get any benefits at all.

Pessoas com deficiência e IRS: Quais os benefícios? - Saldo Positivo

sadly not in english

be prepared to jump through hoops!!


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Thank you Siobhán!


----------



## Geriatric (Jul 13, 2018)

If over 60% disabled you get a tax deduction of 4 times minimum wage in 2015 this totalled €1,900.
You do not pay annual road tax on a car or moradoras. (Health charges to see Doc. request prescriptions, and small procedures like blood tests.)


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Thank you Geriatric! 

Do you mind if I ask if the process of being evaluated was stressful? I obviously will have all my necessary medical paperwork from my doctor here in order, and I understand that it'll need to be translated officially to Portuguese. If you wouldn't mind sharing any insights, advice or tips, I'd greatly appreciate it. 

Cheers.


----------



## Geriatric (Jul 13, 2018)

Everything in Portugal is stressful! 
ARS Administração Regional de Saude are responsible for issuing the certificate.
I was interviewed by three people none of whom spoke English. I was forewarned as a friend had previously been told to come back with an interpreter. Medical reports would have to be translated as everything has here.
They work from a list of all disabilities ranging from loss of a finger to erectile disfunction which gives a % foreach disability. They look at your medical reports and add up the necessary percentages. The total of the Atestado Medico de Incapacidade Multiuso has to exceed 60%. and has a date for renewal if necessary. 
You have to take the certificate to the Financas and the tax side is taken care of. I was in the Portuguese Health Service and the moradoras is taken care of automatically.
Basically it is not that stressful.


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Thank you for sharing your experience Geriatric. 

I have a few more questions if you don't mind? Are the examiners doctors? Do they need ALL of my medical records; or just the ones that pertain to my disabilities? Is it easy to find a business to do the transcription translation, and also an interpreter? How long did the process take you from beginning to end? When you become eligible to PM, would you mind sending me a PM?

Thank very much!


----------



## Geriatric (Jul 13, 2018)

The examiners are not doctors . All doctors here in the Algarve speak fluent English. My case was simple I developed prostate cancer (27% ) followed 5 months later by colon cancer involving surgery and chemo. (60% ) The Hospital just gave the grades and treatment and period in Hospital. In all it took about 3months. The certificate of incapacity was from Oct 2014 for review in Oct 2019.The ARS would have had full access to all my medical records which are on line and accessible only by doctors. Will send pms when eligible.


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Ok, cheers Geriatric! And I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------

